# blue line taper question



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

so.....decided to start using auto tools. Picked up a used blue line taper. Fiiled it up today and first joint ran fine. Cut tape, advanced tape and next 3 feet were dry. Cut tape and watched what was going on. Every time i stopped rolling and cut the drive wheels would spin the other way.
Being new to the tools i am going to assume that there is a brake to keep the wheels from spinning the other way. If so is it adjustable? any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm just happy that this was at my house and not a paying job.:whistling2:


thanks all.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes the brake is adjustable. Look under the wheel and you will see where a wire runs across with a little thing on the end. This runs on the wheel and acts as the brake. The tension on it is adjusted by moving the arm attached to the wire.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

So since this was brought up... I have the level 5 taper and was wondering if the brake was also adjustable on it? I see the wire with the thing on the end but I'm not sure which way to move the wire. My wheel does not run backwards now, I'm asking for future reference/ knowledge.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Not all tapers have adjustable brake tension. Tapetech just added this to their newer tapers(black control tube version) a couple years ago. I looked at the level5 schematic and it doesn't appear to have this feature. Some things to look for if you are having issues. If the metal sleeve on the brake has a groove in it where it touches the wheel it needs to be replaced. If the teeth on the wheel are wore(rounded off) it can be rotated(other side) or replaced. The axle(wire) should be straight but can be bent(carefully) for slight adjustment.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks gopherguy and welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## cedartaper (Jun 14, 2015)

So I think I found the parts for the brake. Turns out they are missing. It's my first taper. Found the parts on all wall after looking at the schematic for a couple of hours and comparing my taper to the exploded view.
Does anyone have a picture of the brake installed? 

Thanks again all.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of CAD screen shots that show the parts installed:

View attachment 21954

View attachment 21962


----------



## cedartaper (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks tomg. That's what I needed.


----------

